# Vifa MTM



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

I've got 4 spares of the Vifa woofers in my current fronts. The plan is to put 3 of them to use in an MTM version of the speaker. 

The drivers already work well with the tweeter so now I'll be upgrading the boxes, and crossover. I'll confess I've never been big on passive crossovers, but I figured there is no time like the present to get er done as that comedian says. 

The crossover point is gonna be 3khz 2nd order with the tweeter wired with reversed polarity. At first of course listening may change that plan, but it's a start. 

The box will be 13 birch, quarter round, and dense oak bracing. 

The port will probably be pvc, and the lining will be 2" rockwool AFB. 









Box Model








Crossover Model


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Very interesting project. Are you going to be testing using an active crossover? 
What tweeter are you using?

Matt


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing this one.:T


----------



## Zeverin (Jan 14, 2008)

Me too.

But I think that a crossover point at 3KHz is too high, I would lower that near 2KHz using a 4th order slope to avoid combo filtering issues, but the tweeter must allow it. Just some thoughts.


----------

